# John Deere Financial



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Has anyone here had any experience with the Their Multi-use account. I have been thinking of buy a few head of cows.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

May want to check with local fsa as well.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Never heard of it, I know they have farm plan that they push at the parts counter for financing parts but I've never dealt with it. Is it the same type deal?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CowboyRam said:


> Has anyone here had any experience with the Their Multi-use account. I have been thinking of buy a few head of cows.


Farm Plan is now Multi-Use....I use it periodically. I have zero complaints with JD Financial. They offer very competitive rates most times.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Screw farm plan... wouldn't pee on them if they were on fire...

Later! OL J R


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I never ran farm plan till this year. Deere dealer always just billed me for any parts or service each month and id send a check. New Holland dealer had same deal, but they started having other customers not paying invoices, so they forced everyone to switch to jd farm plan. Parts guys at deere dealer still give me the raspberries that a new Holland dealer was the one who got me on farm plan. But I really have no problems with it and like my account that way. Just pay on farm plan once a month for two dealers. Have had equipment loans through them as well and they're very competitive


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Farm plan is a way of life for us 5 places we deal with Bill with Farm Plan. We never carry a balance On it does not make a difference to us. There are too many Menonite operations we deal with and they will not extend any credit so you always gotta have a check with and if I'm down that way and I don't have a check and use plastic,they charge 2 to 3 %, for credit card use my wife complains for days if I forget to take a check and use a credit card


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> Farm plan is a way of life for us 5 places we deal with Bill with Farm Plan. We never carry a balance On it does not make a difference to us. There are too many Menonite operations we deal with and they will not extend any credit so you always gotta have a check with and if I'm down that way and I don't have a check and use plastic,they charge 2 to 3 %, for credit card use my wife complains for days if I forget to take a check and use a credit card


Purity sure that's not allowed by the CC companies....not that it makes any difference for someone that rarely takes cards.....for a big retailer it can be trouble


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Purity sure that's not allowed by the CC companies....not that it makes any difference for someone that rarely takes cards.....for a big retailer it can be trouble


Cash discounts are.. same thing.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Used Farm Plan to pay for my fertilizer --- once!
They set it up as a time payment plan with interest from day one!
Never again! Beware that they don't do that to you!
As for CNH Capital, I gave up on them, as I could never get an online running balance!
Still have both accounts, but NEVER use them.
Keep them only because my banker told me canceling a credit card can have an adverse affect on credit rating.
Local CNH dealer has my Master Card as default credit card. I pay it off every month, so no interest, and earn rewards points. Works for me!

PS: everywhere you go, we will give you a discount, if you sign up for our credit card --- NO THANKS!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

What is farm plans interest rate? I use CNH to charge all my parts that are delivered from our local dealer. I get an invoice at the end of the month and I pay it. I looked at the interest rate one time, and it was something like 18%. Basically inline with credit cards!! I just assumed CNH capital was reasonable cause isnt that the same group that would finance a new tractor if you bought one and went with dealer financing?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.deere.com/en_US/docs/financial/usa/farmplan_transition.html

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Cash discounts are.. same thing.


Not really, the outcome may be the same but the idea that you are charging a customer of Amex/MC/Visa etc. more to use the card is not the agreement with the CC company when you sign up as a "merchant".....the customer is not to be penalized for using the card. The retailer however may offer a discount for cash and that is the way I've always gotten past the "merchant agreement" In the past.....


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

Call me old school, but if I cannot have a in house account at a dealership I don't need to do business there. I do not need or want another credit card to keep track of.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Hank, That's another reason why I use my Master Card at the dealerships, instead of the dealer cards!


----------

